
Shouldn’t Covid-19’s Lethality Inform the Response to It? – Reason.com - mrfusion
https://reason.com/2020/04/22/shouldnt-covid-19s-lethality-inform-the-response-to-it/?itm_source=parsely-api
======
Finnucane
Aside from the article's use of questionable statistics, it's worth noting
that part of the reason we've had to go with tough lockdowns is because
authorities delayed responding at all until things were already out of
control, testing and screening is still woefully inadequate, and supplies of
essential PPE have been terribly mismanaged.

------
wpietri
This is an apple-to-oranges comparison. The influenza death rate is calculated
the same way the standard coronavirus death rate is: you look at the people
who seem sick from it and then look at how many die. If he wants to speculate
like this, he needs to compare serological studies for influenza and Covid-19.

